# Schwinn predator



## John G04 (Nov 5, 2019)

Saw this at a local flea market and was wondering what its worth. It has a $150 asking price which I thought was top dollar, but I don’t know much about the old bmx’s and what makes some worth a lot. Looks to be all original and good shape. Any info is appreciated!


----------



## Bikerider007 (Nov 8, 2019)

Probably more than that but not by a whole lot, they came in 3 steps. Step two would have the bar from seat tube to downtube for foot placement, step three includes the platform on top tube (pro model).


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 9, 2019)

I couldn’t get rid of the one I just had. I sold it for $225 shipped. Mine was the 1987 model and was all original and complete. I’d say $100-150 tops on that one.


----------

